# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Nail guns, Which one is for me?

## Squirtle

Hey Guys, I have been reading about nail guns for quite some time and last week went and got a paslode 2nd hand but looked brand new, the manual was even unopened! The gun would cycle and very rarely shoot 1 or 2 nails out in a row so I decided to try clean it, when I opened it It was filthy! after getting all the dust out etc it still had the same issue, I did notice the pin that pushes the nails was not returning hence I believe thats the problem, the guy I purchased off is willing to refund me but It has put me a bit off paslode now, I did read a few sites whilst trying to fix it. 
I mainly need a gun to install my cladding and do a little more frame work + finishing work so in theory it would be smart to hire one but as I already have permission to buy one, I may as well, I also build a fair few things around the home out of hardwood so I will always have some use for the gun but they wont be getting used on a daily basis. 
I understand I would need 3 different guns to do the basics mentioned above, coil gun, framing and a finishing gun? My main question is do I really need a coil gun to do my cement cladding? a framing gun could take the same length nail?  
If I do require a coil gun, I think a compressor maybe the best route for me to take + I will have the option to use it for other tools need be. If I dont require the coil gun I could go with another wireless option. In my reading I did understand for tools that wont be used too often its much better to be using an air powered gun as maintenance is normally just oiling the unit up and cleaning etc is not required, how true is this?  
For wireless option I was thinking.. 
Makita 2 Piece Gas Nailer Combo GN900SE & GF600Z, gives me both a framer and finishing gun, can always sell it when done if I do not use it much. 
Or I could get the bosch finishing gun (I have bosch combo set so can use my battery) and then attempt to buy another paslode or something second hand? 
For air powered option I had no real idea, I wouldn't mind the hitachi framing gun as they seem to have great reviews, for the finishing gun I was going to go with the bosch as its quite cheap but had decent feed back, as for the coil nail gun I really had no clue I also have no clue how to decided on the actual compressor, i believe I would need something with 115psi minimal for an air gun is this correct? anything else to look for?   
Also believe a air gun maybe the better option as I have to attach some beams to f17 hardwood, I have heard gas / wireless guns dont always have the power to preform these tasks well?  
I do think If a coil gun is required / going to make life easier but after I will have little use for it else I could use it for framing etc also? I will sell the coil gun but a compressor, framer & finishing gun would have some uses. 
Any advice would be great, Thanks in advance!

----------


## phild01

For the type of work you say being one-offs, I would go with a cheap air setup. The guns work well and are cheap to buy.  Even the $100 compressors are fine.  The framing gun shoots D headed nails while the coil will do a full round headed nail.  You really need both.  The compressor is also very handy for things like cleaning out anchorage holes in masonry if using stuff like chemset.

----------


## Squirtle

> For the type of work you say being one-offs, I would go with a cheap air setup. The guns work well and are cheap to buy.  Even the $100 compressors are fine.  The framing gun shoots D headed nails while the coil will do a full round headed nail.  You really need both.  The compressor is also very handy for things like cleaning out anchorage holes in masonry if using stuff like chemset.

  Thanks Phild01, I guess both it is then. Yes that was one advantage with the compressor I can use other tools, the air drills look great as I drill glass and always worry about pouring water on the batteries for my drills. I can also use a paint gun but I believe you need massive compressor to get a decent job out of one + air guns are great when you can cant bend down to clean under things.  
is blackridge any good of a brand? theres a unit with 40L tank puts out 112 LPM for $ 100  
I also have a 270 LPM 9.5 CFM (pump displacement) 40l tank for $110 but has no brand is sold as trade grade compressor.  
Or there is a huge blackridge with a belt, BRC155 for 250$ cant find much info on it though.  
Would any of these be good enough? Better off getting the larger one or for my use just save $$ and get a small unit ( 40L ) . 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## phild01

Not sure where in Aussieland you are but I would see what the big hardware stores have on offer.  My first nail gun was a brand name and did not work well (not Paslode).  I decided to go cheap.  The cheap guns work well and have many different brandings.  But if you need a serious gun for hard work then stick to brand names.  A cheapie will likely fail after doing a few houses but they pay for themselves easily when compared to hiring.  This is my experience using 75mm nails.
Are you looking at supercheap auto for that compressor.  I bought a drop saw from them once and the bearings failed twice.  They twice took the returns but it left a bad feeling for what they sell.  Check on ebay what can be got with your money and then try the bigger stores around you as ebay is inconvenient if things go wrong.  Cheap compressors will fail, but they do a lot of work before this.   Spray painting would determine the type you get and I can't really advise the best type, but the cheaper compressors will spray paint albeit lots of cycling.  I think the compressor should be your focal point.

----------


## Squirtle

> Not sure where in Aussieland you are but I would see what the big hardware stores have on offer.  My first nail gun was a brand name and did not work well (not Paslode).  I decided to go cheap.  The cheap guns work well and have many different brandings.  But if you need a serious gun for hard work then stick to brand names.  A cheapie will likely fail after doing a few houses but they pay for themselves easily when compared to hiring.  This is my experience using 75mm nails.
> Are you looking at supercheap auto for that compressor.  I bought a drop saw from them once and the bearings failed twice.  They twice took the returns but it left a bad feeling for what they sell.  Check on ebay what can be got with your money and then try the bigger stores around you as ebay is inconvenient if things go wrong.  Cheap compressors will fail, but they do a lot of work before this.   Spray painting would determine the type you get and I can't really advise the best type, but the cheaper compressors will spray paint albeit lots of cycling.  I think the compressor should be your focal point.

  Thanks Phild01, Looking at gumtree ( 2nd hand goods ) I have been purchasing most of my tools off there to keep the costs down, its really good when you get a bargain but of corse as seen with the paslode if they dont work it can cause a bit of drama I am lucky the person I got it off is a decent and honest person.   
I did look at bunnings and masters but what they had seemed to be expensive for what it was, the trade direct place had some cheap units 80$ which looked of a higher quality. I also found a 3 phase unit its a lot more money but I believe it would be better quality and of course produces more air but Its not required also.  
To be clear I will not require anything bigger then 40L to use a nail gun effectively? I dont really want to have to wait for a minute or so to fire a nail everytime. I may just get a cheap unit and use it for my needs then next year If I am still using it I will have a bit more budget to invest in something decent that will last + if the cheap unit breaks down whilst I am finishing my building off I can just return it.

----------


## phild01

> To be clear I will not require anything bigger then 40L to use a nail gun effectively? I dont really want to have to wait for a minute or so to fire a nail everytime. I may just get a cheap unit and use it for my needs then next year If I am still using it I will have a bit more budget to invest in something decent that will last + if the cheap unit breaks down whilst I am finishing my building off I can just return it.

  I did a google on the compressor brand you mentioned  and it seems to be aalso  SuperCheap item, and read the odd adverse comment so take care.  Generally the 40L will work fine.  It'll get off quite a number of nails before refreshing.  Might be an issue if you expect continuous non-stop firing though.  For normal work it is fine.

----------


## snowyskiesau

I recently bought a Stanley 2.5HP compressor from Supercheap while on special.
For tools, I've got the Spear and Jackson ones that Bunnings sell. They seem well made and no problems with replacement should one die.
I only have the brad/stapler and the angled nail gun but I'm looking at the coil nail gun as a next purchase.

----------


## Squirtle

Thanks guys, Still unsure on the compressors I did find the blackridge at super cheap. ( Air Compressors - Supercheap Auto Australia ) dont look to bad, I might try get a real bargain to justify it as I think any truly decent compressor is going to cost 1K + which I dont really want to spend right at this moment but later on it would be fine, then I will have something that lasts also. 
I did a find a big gold one 50L maybe? its really old though and has no specs on it but looks quite solid. 
Anyways I came to ask, I am pretty sure I am going to go ahead but...looking at a senco sn70 and a senco finishing gun are these good guns? I have heard of senco being good but I have also read bad things (mainly about there wireless options though ) I can get these 2 guns for almost less then buying a new finishing gun from bunnings.  
I also did find a hitachi finishing gun 40$, green model, the air connector seems to be a little rusted and the over all quality of the gun is quite bad but it is working so I could go with the hiatchi finishing gun to save money, they seem to have great feedback. 
OR paslode frame master for the framing gun? about same price 2nd hand as senco.  
 As for the actual coil nail gun, still unsure the makita one looks nice but the price is going to get me killed in my sleep. I was reading on this site and found the trade tool site, are those guns any good? the renegade range looks pretty tough and built to last in the pictures but google would not give any reviews. There are also a few duo fast coil guns going cheap (150$) but mind you they do look pretty abused. & brand new airco about half the retail which does look decent. I also did some thinking and I will have quite a bit of use for these guns over the next 2 years or so, I do have a lot of work to be getting done and most of it I could be using the nail guns, maybe not the finishing gun as much but the coil and framer I see as more of an investment.   
Thanks guys.

----------


## Squirtle

Hey, sorry to post so many times but just printed out the PDFs for all the materials coming in next few days and for my external cladding (shadow clad) it says " Minimum machine driven nail is a 2.87 x 50mm HDG flat head or D head framing nail flush with surface. 
My understanding on nails is the flat head is for the coil gun but a D head is used in framing guns, is this correct? does this mean I do not really require the coil nail gun? would there be any advantages to a coil nail gun if its not required vs a framing gun? they suggest a spacing of 150mm per nail so I imagine with the coil nail gun I would be able to fire those nails out at a faster rate. 
I am also looking at buying a peerless compressor 17cfm 400$ so far anymore and its getting a bit much but I did some reading and they seem to be a decent brand.

----------


## phild01

Keep in mind that coil guns are good for decks, palings, speedbrace and braceboard.  Also be sure whatever you get that the nail types are easy to get locally.  Be mindful of the angle of the nails and availability.  There has been some mention in the forums here about battery powered nail guns which might be of interest as well.  Be aware also that the framing gun will likely punch the head of the nail below cladding and you may end up resorting to a hammer.

----------


## woodchip

I agree 100% with phil above, you'll probably get frustrated with gun nailing cladding & hand nail it anyway, we hand nail all cladding, cheers

----------


## woodchip

Make sure the finishing nailer can accept 64mm nails, some only go to 50mm which is not long enough to fix 20mm architrave through plasterboard  into timber imo. My Hitachi finish nailer has been faultless...touch wood!, cheers

----------


## Squirtle

Thanks guys!! The hammer idea is sounding quite promising now haha saves a bit of the budget and as it seems to get a decent compressor I need to invest a fair bit it which I dont have right now sitting on 1.5k to finish everything off still need to get a sparky and gas fitter ikes.  
I have made a call about 3 phase unit, 100L tank but no cfm rating its only 150$ so if its still there I may use that one, figured being 3 phase it must be strong :|  
Shame I cant use my makita screw gun as that was already a bit of an investment ( originally figured I could use it ) but I think the only screw gun that will support 40mm self drilling screws is the big tommy gun looking hitach. 
thanks for that woodchip, I do believe I may be looking at the same hitachi as you have takes up to 65mm nails. 
decisions decisions!!

----------


## phild01

Try not to over think the compressor.  If for spray painting then get something suitable for this, otherwise keep in mind you need to drag the thing around to each part of your job.  This is where smaller is be better.  Something that is easy to lift about is best.  Starting off with a cheap 40l is not a bad investment because, it will pay for itself after which you will be better informed about what works best for you.

----------


## Squirtle

Thanks Phild, That is the type of logic I am applying I guess, I dont want a unit thats going to cost too much but I also dont want a unit thats going to cause nothing but issues for my first unit, something that can do the jobs required and still run after, the idea of waiting for the tank to fill out sounds quite painful also but it shouldn't be too bad.  
I was wondering though guys... last night I checked out the specs for the makita screw gun I purchased ( BFR450ZX-18V LXT Mobile Auto Feed Screwdriver - Makita Australia ) now it does say it will take a 40mm screw could I use this to install the external cladding? wont a screw give a better hold then a nail anyways?  
it says in the shadow clad PDF the following " screws in timber : 8g x 40 HDG self drilling "  
Would it be advisable to use the screw gun over nails? then I can purchase a compressor later in the year and get a decent one right off the bat. 
Thanks everyone!

----------


## phild01

Without referencing the self drilling screws you mention might be for steel frame.  You need to consider what the screw heads will be like appearance wise.  Fibre cement nails finish flush and not easy to notice.

----------


## Squirtle

Thanks mate, it suggests for steel framing to use "Screws up to 2.8mm steel 10-16-45, HDG self drilling" So I believe I could actually use the screw gun? 
But... lol, My mate has got me one of these  ( AEG POWERTOOLS [ AUSTRALIA ] PRODUCTS | Compressors | EAC1220W ) picked it up for under 200$ pretty much new and he said it will be fine for my needs? the cfm is a little low but at the price got it for if it works I think it will be great + it looks quite cool, only fault I can see is the tank is very very tiny but if I may just need to allow it to fill up.

----------


## Squirtle

Well used the AEG compressor and its great for my needs by the looks of it, ran my staple gun fine and it only fired up 5-6 times during 5 hours use or so, the wheel borrow design is great makes it very easy to move around yet compact for storage as long as it runs my coil gun and framing gun I think I will be a very happy larry! only complaint is the location of the valves to empty the air tanks, they sit right under the actual tank which makes sense in some theory to allow liquid etc to spill out also but finding them the first time was a nightmare, its also very hard to tell when the valves are shut, I have been turning the unit on then closing them as I cant seem to figure out the right spot without air spraying.  
Got an airco coil gun today for under 200 new also!!! so hopefully it comes in handy. Misses wants a deck done next year so figured it will have a use anyways. 
Does anyone buy there fittings and hoses etc online? I am using some quick connectors from bunnings they are trade air but they seem to be quite horrible, the hose is always popping out etc I know the fittings we use at work for all the machines are a complete different metal but you can yank those ones and they dont give way at all, I can also hear air bleeding out the sides (did use nylon tape), I was thinking of maybe going to masters but I dont think they will be much better quality wise. 
Thanks everyone for the advice also along the way!

----------

